# Floating roof tanks



## رمزة الزبير (15 سبتمبر 2012)

نرفق ملفان من مجلة خزانات الوقود عن خزانات الوقود ذات الأسقف العائمة.
أسـألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## إياد علي محمد1 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## salem001 (14 فبراير 2013)

thanhs


----------



## Bashir Altilaib (22 مايو 2013)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## salem001 (25 مايو 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرج عبدالسلام (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجاهد النهام (28 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shmmmahme (25 أبريل 2015)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------

